# Resaw Jig/Fence for bandsaw



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 14" Rockwell bandsaw that I want to setup for resawing. I have 10 4"X6" white oak beams I removed from a barn built in 1940 that I want to resaw to 1/2". I did a search for "resaw jig" on this forum and really didn't get much results.

I have looked at numerous jigs and fences online to the point it has become overwhelming. I need some feedback from actual users. Do any of the members have a jig/fence they bought or built that works well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*"resaw sleds"*

If you search for that you will find this: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/
There are 3 approaches to resawing,
1. use the existing fence and a sharp blade which does not need major drift compensation. I use this way except when working with logs.
2. use a round rod or post located at the tooth mounted on the fence, and "steer" the wood as you cut to the line. I have not used this method although I have the gizmo that came with a used saw.
3. make a sled that holds the wood to a set distance from the blade and don't use a fence. I use this method when working with heavy pieces
The above link shows that type of sled.
You Tube has many videos on resawing. Check them out.  bill


New woodworker has the resaw post in this article:
http://www.newwoodworker.com/resawtips.html



At the bottom of the threads looks for "tags" that show similar threads.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

MoHawk said:


> I have a 14" Rockwell bandsaw that I want to setup for resawing. I have 10 4"X6" white oak beams I removed from a barn built in 1940 that I want to resaw to 1/2". I did a search for "resaw jig" on this forum and really didn't get much results.
> 
> I have looked at numerous jigs and fences online to the point it has become overwhelming. I need some feedback from actual users. Do any of the members have a jig/fence they bought or built that works well.


I do lot's of resawing and i have the delta with the riser kit on it. I have a resaw blade that is one thing i would get. A 1/2" would be good i get my blade from this web site you have to call them for price and talk to them . http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/ Now their a couple more resaw blades but this one will out cut them . I have tried the wood slicer and this will out cut it. I have set up blade drift and behind the cut you don't have to hold the wood against the fence. Just a little to keep it next to the fence. All blades have blade drift some more than other's. If you have the fence that came with the saw you can make a board that is streight and bolt it to the fence. Mine has holes for that. Now their is a pin method that will work also . I havent done that one because the bence i have set up to cut tall cut's. Another thing make sure you saw guide blocks are set right to the blade. and tention is right on your blade . With the super saw cut blade you will not have any problum cutting the oak.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an old Delta 14' bs. If resawing it 4" high, I would just use the Jet bs fence I have on the saw, with a couple of stacked featherboards.
If resawing it 6" high, I would clamp on my shopmade 6" tall fence.
Good 1/2" 3tpi blade of course, adjusted fro zero drift.
For stuff that long, I might clamp on a long fence.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Since different blades, have different drift tendencies, I like the "Post Method" Tom Hintz (New Woodworker) advocates. As long as you have two flat surfaces at 90* from each other, I think Tom's method is superior to a fence. Logs are a different animal.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Since different blades, have different drift tendencies, I like the "Post Method" Tom Hintz (New Woodworker) advocates. As long as you have two flat surfaces at 90* from each other, I think Tom's method is superior to a fence. Logs are a different animal.


I like just pushing the stock thru, without having to worry about steering it. Isn't that the purpose of a fence? Would you use a single point fence on your table saw?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pirate said:


> I like just pushing the stock thru, without having to worry about steering it. Isn't that the purpose of a fence? Would you use a single point fence on your table saw?


I like single point (slightly rounded) type of fence. I also draw a line on top of the stock. Table saw blades don't allow for drift like a bandsaw blade, IMO.












 







.


----------

